# Archery Ethics Course - are you kidding me?



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Does the DWR think all archers are idiots? The archery ethics course that is required every year to hunt the extended area is a joke and is very insulting. Will everyone please tell the DWR at RAC meetings and other opportunities to drop this stupid program! 

If you haven't taken the test, you should go onto the division web site and try it for fun. Be ready for the most difficult test you have ever taken. 

Any comments? Maybe some more insulting question suggestions would be appropriate here.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO, If you've hunted the extended much, you'd know that there are many people that need the course and more. It's too bad, but it's the way things are. I've called the DWR and law enforcement on _several_ people over the years who were hunting 100 yards from houses, trespassing through yards/private property etc. It's not a rare occurance. The last time was just last year. A guy was hunting more than a mile into city limits not 50 yards from a house.

With that said, do you still think it's necessary and insulting?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 bloodtrail ITS JUST ANOTHER DUMB THING THEY WANT US TO DO I HAVE TOOK IT ONCE AND THE QUESTIONS ON THERE VERY MUCH ARE INSULTING. IF YOU DON'T HAVE TO TAKE ANYTHING FOR THE REGULAR BOW HUNT WHY SHOULD YOU HAVE TO TAKE IT FOR EXTENDED. ITS A DUMB PROGRAM AND IT JUST SHOULDN'T BE THERE. NO DISRESPECT TO THE DWR BUT THERES NO REASON FOR IT ESPECIALLY WITH THE QUESTIONS THEY ASK.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys are way off if you think the bow hunting majorum is as sharp and keen on all ethics and rules of the front as you are.

I have hunted the wasatch front since I was 16 (28 years) and I have watched it go from a unit NOBODY EVER HUNTED to a total three ring circus with more clowns and idiots wielding arrows that I ever could imagine. I have seen and heard sh*t that happens up there every year and it's only gets worse as we go on. Not only is the ethics test necessary but I think we need to take it a step farther and make every one that bowhunts in this state pass bowhunter safty as well. AND, pass a shooting test. The parrade of morrons I see every year is only getting longer and more arrogant and ignorant by the day. (thank you technology) The reason that test is there is so when joe dirtbag is hunting 100 feet from Dr Johnsons house and gets busted, he'll have no leg to stand on when they throw the book at him. After all, he passed the test, right? He should know better.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Honestly I see their reasoning in having us do anything to prove that we know how to read and follow directions but 90% of people can go through and pass without reading a single paragraph. They just need archers to take a real course at least once just like Hunter's Ed to prove they know how to shoot and pass a test that consists of more than 10 questions. I would be all for going and listening to rules and stories and then pull out the old bow and pass the shooting 20 yard test to show I know how to release an arrow.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> IMO, If you've hunted the extended much, you'd know that there are many people that need the course and more.


+1. They need a more strict test for bowhunting ANY area..... not just the extended. There are idiots everywhere... late season just condenses them a little. :?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The online course isn't about bowhunters as much as it's about area residents and politics. As that warning in red says, we'll lose the extended hunts if bowhunters give the public reason to complain.

That said, I'd like the DWR to do a lot more to promote bowhunter ed for everybody by offering some incentives to those of us who take it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe they should just get rid of the extended hunt. It should would save a lot of heart ache and grief.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Amen to needing a more strict REAL test and shooting test.

I do not promote not having some form of testing. My frustration is with the current test that is just lame as is truely does not require any thought. If there is going to be a test, lets do it right and weed out some of the garbage by having archery hunters safety/ethics including a difficult shooting test. Maybe the Wasatch should be limited to only dedicated hunters. Just a thought.

I do not ever see the violations that have been mentioned as I always hunt several miles away from any homes. Are people actually hunting 100 feet from homes or are they walking to and from their hunting areas and people think they are hunting because they have a bow and camo. The people that live on the East side are not exactly hunting educated either (and many of them have an anti-hunting agenda). I do not question that violations happen, I just wonder if the offenders are being banned from the extended areas or is it just a slap on the wrist? I have never even seen a DWR enforcement officer in any of the Cottonwood Canyons.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

Or we could get the morons that need this course and get rid of them , then the problem goes away. now how to identify these idiots?? How about if anyone sees them doing there craft, we go over if poosible and politely talk to them gleaning all info we can and then turn there stupid a---- in and get them gone. For the first time in a few years i am planning to hunt the late archery front area. and i will turn the idiots in.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

what elkhuntingfool said +1.


By the way , will someone tell me how you guys do that cool capture of the previous post and put it in your reply. i know , i'm dumb. i just grew up years back when computers were as dumb as me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Push the "quote" button on top of the post you want to quote.


----------



## Elk Addict (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You guys are way off if you think the bow hunting majorum is as sharp and keen on all ethics and rules of the front as you are.
> 
> I have hunted the wasatch front since I was 16 (28 years) and I have watched it go from a unit NOBODY EVER HUNTED to a total three ring circus with more clowns and idiots wielding arrows that I ever could imagine. I have seen and heard sh*t that happens up there every year and it's only gets worse as we go on. *Not only is the ethics test necessary but I think we need to take it a step farther and make every one that bowhunts in this state pass bowhunter safty as well. AND, pass a shooting test.* The parrade of morrons I see every year is only getting longer and more arrogant and ignorant by the day. (thank you technology) The reason that test is there is so when joe dirtbag is hunting 100 feet from Dr Johnsons house and gets busted, he'll have no leg to stand on when they throw the book at him. After all, he passed the test, right? He should know better.


I think that there should be a requirement that every bowhunter pass the NBEF class prior to being issued an archery license. The way they handle the ethics portion of the class may be just what the majority of the idiots need, though it's hard to teach ethics. The main thing that it would do is eliminate the guys who buy a bow the week before the archery hunt and then apply rifle etiquette to archery hunting...if they haven't set aside the time to complete the class and proficiency test they can buy the bow, but not the tag. Just my two cents.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> the shooting test should have pop up targets - like houses, swing sets, back yard pools, decks, etc... large dogs - you know - stuff you'd see while hunting along the Wastach Front. Oh - maybe a few joggers, dog walkers, etc... if you draw your bow on them - you fail because you aren't smart enough to tell the difference between big game and a big dog or house.


Sounds like a plan to me!!!!!! But can we at least shoot the hippie target in the thigh if it pops up?? :wink: What about the wolf target??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, The good thing is, the tags are selling out earlier and earlier every year. Soon it will be a draw only hunt and (&^$$#%#$^ that go out and buy a tag a week or two before the hunt will be a thing of the past.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I hunted archery once on the Wasatch front for Archery and I will tell you I saw some beautiful deer one cougar take down a doe and 35 a## holes out there ruining the hunt for every body I had a 4 x 5 at 105 yards coming down the ridge following does in heat got an arrow ready and waited the deer knew something was not right and walked up broad side at 115 yards with nothing between it and me but air. It ran off and I never saw it again. When I got back to my car there where 3 guys sitting on there truck with a spotting scope and asked why I didn't shoot. I explained I had over a 100 yd shot. They all laughed and said if you get a deer that wide in front of you. You shoot know matter how far he is. I told them that was bull and I was glad that all they where is road hunters because I would hate to be on the other side of the hill from them and there 100 yard shot, I might get arrowed. At the time I only had 3 arrows with me. They commented on that also. But I don't see the reason to carry more than 3 arrows I only need one right. If you can not make your shot count with one don't shoot. It’s that simple!! 

Oh by the way later that day I saw the same three sneaking behind some ones house to get a shot at a 2 point and right where they parked it said NO TREASPASSING 
:roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

one hunting fool said:


> Oh by the way later that day I saw the same three sneaking behind some ones house to get a shot at a 2 point and right where they parked it said NO TREASPASSING
> :roll:


I hope you turned them in, these are the people....should I say scumbags, that ruin it for the rest of us. :evil:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well said Tex! Could not of said it better! See Tex post +1000!!! More rewards for archers that go the extra mile is a start.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I took ine yesterday and i think it a wast of time. i took it for me and my father in law sents he dont have a computer to do it on and it took me 15 time pluse a call to the dwr IT guy to print his out. then i took it for my frind that dont have a printer and i called him and read what it said to him and had him tell me what to mark.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds illegal all the way around Dustin. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

why is that ? They did the test and i even told the dwr guys what i was doing and he didnt say nothing as long as im not useing his paper.right .  if it is illegal then im sorry for doing it and i didnt see it saying that we can help are hunting buddys out. So I will say it now sorry guys.my bad


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just bustin your chops buddy. :lol: Good to have a friend like you to help out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan yep that right. got to have a little fun right. I can take it and dish it. :lol: I know you where playing around.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've taken that ethics test and I can't help but feel like it's a useless course. I honestly don't think that it's going to dissuade anyone that would have taken a bad shot before from doing it again. But if you think about it, this course came as a knee jerk reaction to the media doing stories about some truly unethical people hunting elk in Millcreek a few years back. To make matters worse they had video of an elk running through a neighborhood with an arrow sticking out of his rear flank.

Anyway I think they need to have a serious course, that is hands on, not internet. They need to cover safety, ethics, perception of the non hunting public and ways to accomidate them appropriately. I think they need to test on ability, accuracy, and most importantly range estimation. ( I can't tell you how many times I've seen people let one fly that honestly had no clue they were shooting 80+ yards) But they need to make it difficult enough that you can't pass unless you honestly care about what you are doing and willing to practice a little. I know that while I've hunted for years, it would be worth it to me to give the time to attend and certify at a worthwhile class that would potentially eliminate or educate some of the "ethically challenged" and cut down on some of the circus antics up there.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

+100 count me in. Great post WasatchOutdoors!!


----------

